# Submucosal Injection



## sandy209 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dr. performed EGD, CPT 43251, with submucosal injection.  Any suggestions for CPT code used for the injection?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mbort (Mar 3, 2009)

look at 43236


----------

